# Ausse moving to America



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm from Perth but living in Melbourne and heading to states East Coast in March.

My parents are American so I already have Dual passports so VISA isn't a problem.

I work in sales and am well aware of a downturn in the states but heaps of jobs seem to be going on craigslist atm is the economy getting better and also if worse comes to worse and i just need any jobs like bartending or waiter is it hard to get these? I don't really don't care if I haev to do these jobs for a while I'm f**king over the boganism subculture and just general b*ll**** that Australia provides to me every day. It's a very overrated nation.

Peace.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You're only going to get a bum job if you're present on the ground. I wouldn't make the trip without $10k if I were young and $20 if older and needed a few more creature comforts. Craigslist is as good a place as any to suss out the employment market.


----------



## Eastgate (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, stuff takes forever to happen in Australia! The "no worries" kind of attitude has its pros and cons. As for jobs, I think it really depends where you are in the US. There are of course a lot more people and places than in Australia. Some cities are doing ok and others aren't. Craiglist will tell you that - compare a few places and see which have more jobs available. Maybe wise to contact some potential employers before you move.


----------

